# Precast Concrete Oil Separator System



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

CPM Group Ltd | Off-site Solutions | CPM Environmental | Stormwater treatment | Oil Seperators
وحاجات تانية


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Oil and Petrol Interceptors | Molloy Precast


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

GREASE


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

O&G
Crest Precast Concrete: Precast Concrete Grease Interceptor installed in Little Chute, WI


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...AQ&biw=792&bih=465&sei=19mQULaeF8jQhAfp6YGgBA


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Illustrated Guide to the International Plumbing & Fuel Gas Codes - Howard C. Massey - Google Books


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

http://aec.army.mil/usaec/technology/ows-designing.pdf


----------



## fayek9 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

المهندس بدرى شكرا لهذا الموضوع المهم ولكن كيف يمكن حساب حجم ال oil separator ? وابعاد الغرف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Interceptors


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

API oil-water separator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Large Oil Interceptors


----------



## hooka (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكل الموضوع ده ليا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

hooka قال:


> شكل الموضوع ده ليا ههههههههههههههههههه



أكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس بدرى شكرا لهذا الموضوع المهم ولكن كيف يمكن حساب حجم ال oil separator ? وابعاد الغرف ولك جزيل الشكر



يومين واخونا *hooka*
 سوف يجيبك


----------



## fayek9 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لردك مهندس عاطى وفى انتظار الحسابات من المهندس hooka


----------



## gaber osman (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> شكرا لردك مهندس عاطى وفى انتظار الحسابات من المهندس hooka



يظهر ورطت الراجل


----------



## aati badri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

gaber osman قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع



العفو ياهندسة


----------



## fayek9 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير :56:


----------



## hooka (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اولا السلام عليكم 
ثانيا اعتذر علي التأخر في الرد ولكني التمسوا العذر نظرا لانشغالي
ثالثا بالطبع ورطتني يا هندسة عشان انا مش مهتم بموضوع الحسابات لاني تنفيذ بس كله طبعا بفايدة لانك خلتني اعصر الاكواد فموضوع الحسابات ده واليك ما توصلت له 
oil interceptor code.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

اما عن الموضوع فانا بصراحة لحد دلوقتي موصلتش لحاجة وانا هطرح الاسئلة فالموضوع ده لعل احد يجيبني 
ملحوظة انا ملاحظ حاجتين يا هندسة :-
1. حضرتك حاطط صور للجريس انترسبتور فمن كدة نفهم ان الاويل والجريس واحد ؟؟؟ مع اني اشك.
2. حضرتك فاهمني غاط فموضوع ان الانترسبتور يبقي خرسانة انا بفكر اعمل الاويل استورج تانك خرسانة بدل من الاستيل عشان اوفر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hooka (5 نوفمبر 2012)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
_مهندسي المنتدي الاجلاء_
_تواجهني مشكلة الا وهي :-_
_الشركة كسبت المناقصة للمشروع ديزين بيلد والمشروع مفيهوش فيندور ليست ولا بيل اوف كونتيتي او بالاحري حسر للمواد المستخدمة ( يعني انت واللوح والمواصفات وعيش يا بشمهندس ) وواجهني الاتي :-_
_مهندس التسعير وضع سعر لبند الاويل الانترسبتور علي سعر مورد واحد وهو الشركة العملاقة واتس_
_وديه الداتا شيت بتاعته_​http://www.wattscanada.ca/pages/sear...-300&x=12&y=10


_المهم السعر اللي محطوط للبند لا يغطي اعمال البند حيث غفل الاتي ( نتيجة عدم تنفيذه للسيستم قبل كدة او قلة خبرة او غفلة او لاي عذر اخر وللامانة برده البند ده وكمان تلت بنود كان التوصف في المواصفة صغير جدا ولا يحي باي شئ وعلي اللوحة مش كاتب غير ان ده انترسبتور الكابستي بتاعته 1000 جالون وكمان الفلو 50 جالون / دقيقة ) خلينا في المهم ما حطش الاتي في التسعير :-_
_1. سعر غرفة الخرسانة اللي فيها الانترسبتور وكان رده عل النقطة ديه ---> ان انا مختار اويل انترسبتور فلور مونتد طبعا كلام ولا له اي لازمة وهو اعتمد علي اول كلمة في الداتا شيت_

_2. طرقة ازالة الزيت من الانترسبتور واللي في حد علمي تتم بطريقتيتين لا ثالث لهم :-_

_أ = ازالة ميكانيكية بالمضخات وده انميشين يوضح قصدي _​http://www.washbaysolutions.com/how-...rator-work.php


_ب = ازالة يدوية في وجود خزان داخلي مخصص للزيت اللي فاصلناه ونشيله من الخزان ده ونرميه زي المودل ده من العملاقة الاخري زورن_​http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDet...NodeKey=375979


_او نضع خزان من ستل مطلي بالبيتومين او الدكو او السيجما جارد يكون تحت الانترسبتور وننزله بماسورة لحد ما يتملي الخزان وبرده مانول نشيل الزيت منه وده بصراحة اللي نفذته وده المشروع اللي نفذته قبل كده فيه _​
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZkMEBV...d_trap_2.html?


_وكان رد المهندس برده انه لم يغفله ولكن السييدمنت بكيت اللي في الانترسبتور هتخزن الزيت وبرده نشيل منها الزيت بس برده مقتنعتش وبرده ماقنعتوش برأئ والتجنا ال الار اف اي نسأل المقاول العام ف النقطة ديه يمكن عنده خلفية ولكن انا متوقع ان يؤيدي رأي لان كما سبق وقولت المشروع ديزين بيلد يعني بالمصري لوحلك ومواصفاتك معاك يا ابن والدي قولي المبني ديه شاكب راكب يتكلف كام - فمن مصلحته يقولي اغلي حاجة كانه المالك بالظبط وماليش اني اطالب بفروق الاسعار - ولكن هيهات ان تربية المنتدي يا هندسه مفيش حد يعرف يضحك عليا _​






_عشان كده ان بسأل انا كده صح ولا انا مأفور شويتين تلاتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟_

_ولو انا لا قدر الله صح انا كده كده هعمل غرفة للانترسبتور ممكن اعمل غرفة بداخلها من الخرسانة بدل ما اشتري ستيل اويل ستورج تانك و ابق اعزلها بسيكا وبيتومين ولا كده يبقي انا كدة بفتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟_


_مستني الرد يا هندسة _

_المواصفة بتاعت المشروع اهي ( صفحتين عشان المساحة )_​
spec_2.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

_ولكم جزيل الشكر يا هندسة_​


----------



## fayek9 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس هوكا جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات .....انا كل المشاريع اللى عملتها كان oil interceptor خرسانة بالكامل وبيخرج منه وصلة مياه الى الصرف العمومى ووصلة الزيت المفصول الى oil collection tank


----------



## hooka (5 نوفمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس هوكا جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات .....انا كل المشاريع اللى عملتها كان oil interceptor خرسانة بالكامل وبيخرج منه وصلة مياه الى الصرف العمومى ووصلة الزيت المفصول الى oil collection tank



الشكر لله يا هندسة


----------

